# Hello from Louisiana



## Roughing-It-Smoothly

I have been into primitive camping for about 20 years now. Came across this site and decided I would join to exchange ideas and techniques on primitive tent camping in remote areas. 


I love the adventure of taking off into the wilderness and enjoying nature and all it has to offer. A good way to keep oneself grounded if you will.:10220:

Look forward to meeting you and exchanging ideas,techniques and photos if you like. Never to old to learn a new trick or two. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Take Care


----------



## bobrussell

welcome:10220:


----------



## artmart

I am somewhat of a primitive camper except I do use a tent and all the camping gadgets. My last trip was June/July in Yosemite National Park. It was only about 20 miles of backpacking with about 15 miles of hikes/treks. But my first time of long distance snow trekking. Lost the trail per se a few times but my orienteering skills are better than most and we had plenty of landmarks and my GPS along, so there was nothing to fear.

My wife won't ever let me solo, but at least there's a few others I can pair up with for a few days or as much as a week.

Maybe we'll meet on trail one of these days. Look for an out-of-shape, wheezing older guy (just turned 55) and I'll always have a positive attitude to share.


----------



## Roughing-It-Smoothly

I actually do the back pack and tent camping here. My locations are primitive if you will in regard to ammenities on site. I didn't want to mislead anyone on that.

Although I have done the palmetto lean to shelter back in the day. I am now a "modernized" camper now.:thumbup1:


----------



## Roughing-It-Smoothly

Hello bobrussell.


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## Roughing-It-Smoothly

Hello happiestcamper.


----------



## artmart

Very true. You were referring to the campsite, I've also heard others refer to it for their equipment, but I think they are called "minimalists". Like you, I have done minamilist camping but back when I was in high school, but I'll never seek that form of camping any more. I do practice no-impact camping where whatever I bring I ensure I leave the place better and cleaner than when I got there. There is always something left behind by some other inconsiderate visitor to haul out so improvement has never been a chore. I do this with all campgrounds of any kind, too. It's just the way I am and makes me feel better when I depart.

Maybe one of these days we'll meet in the wilderness and share a latte or something.


----------



## Roughing-It-Smoothly

Likewise, I don't do the minimalist camping ventures any more. I do the tent camping in remote areas I have chosen. Of course like good campers, I am a stickler for cleanliness at the campsites I have established and anyone who makes a trip with me knows my rules. 

My brothers and I have cleaned up alot of litter brought in from the recent hurricanes we had in Louisiana. We have improved the area quite a bit since then. 

On a final note, if by chance we meet in the wilderness we'll have a cup of "Joe" Community Dark Roast Coffee.:thumbup1:

Take Care


----------



## antigua

We don't do primitive camping as you speak. Although, I would love to but maybe down the road! Until then, I'll enjoy the trailer.


----------



## lyly10388

Hi !
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.
_________________


----------



## PB3

:welcome:Welcome to the forum! I see you like the primitive camping. Do you like canoeing or kayaking or just hiking? Well MN offers great choices from the Boundry Waters Canoe Area or Superior Hiking trail. You should try it sometime? Happy trials and welcome.

Here are some articles I wrote about the above mentioned areas. 

Backpacking Or Day Hiking on Superior Hiking Trail

Top Spots to Visit in Ely, Minnesota

The Worst and Best of Canoe Camping


----------



## Guest

*Привет*

здравствуйте, давно искала такой форум. всем спасибки, отдельное спасибо админам)

Translation: hello, long sought such a forum. hello all, special thanks to the admins


----------



## artmart

Looks Greek to me, but it's probably Russian. It may as well be Arabic.

Thanks for the translation "happiestcamper"! I'm very impressed you could translate that. I have enough trouble with English.


----------



## happiestcamper

http://translate.google.com


----------



## artmart

COOL LINK!!!

And all this time I just thought you were brilliant. I guess you are cuz you found that link. It's in my favorites now.


----------



## kellyj994

Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------

